# Tastatur größe ändern bei Winccflex auf MP370



## Markus (16 Mai 2006)

wie kann es ermöglichen das der bediehner die größe der tastatur so ziehen kann wie er es gerne hätte?

früher bei protool ging das, es muss doch in winccflex dafür auch eine einstellung geben?


----------



## andre (16 Mai 2006)

Hallo,
dauerhaft geht das nur in der Systemsteuerung des MP 370. Da gibt es eine Funktion (weiß jetzt nicht genau welche) da kann man die Größe und die Position der Tastatur festlegen. Alles andere ist nach meiner Erkentnis nur temporär und wird nach Netz Aus -> Netz Ein wieder zurückgesetzt.
Gruß Andre


----------



## Markus (17 Mai 2006)

die funktion in der system steuerung kenne ich, wobei ich da noch etwas falsch mache, dieses mistding speichert die größe nicht...
abgesehen davon läst sich da nur die numerische tastatur einstellen, die mit den buchstaben nicht.

aber wie bekomme ich diesen button an die tastatur oben rechts mit dem ich sie jederzeit in die gewünschte größe ziehen kann?

bei den alten protool projekten ging das, musste aber auch eingestellt werden.


----------



## andre (17 Mai 2006)

Hallo,
genau kann ich das jetzt nicht sagen, da müßte ich morgen auf Arbeit nachschauen. Aber ich weiß, das es mit beiden Tastaturen funktioniert. Der Button war schon vorhanden, ich habe in Erinnerung, das er einen Pfeil nach oben rechts hat, damit läßt sich das Tastaturbild diagonal aufziehen. Hier der Auszug aus der Bedienungsanleitung: 




1. W[FONT=ArialUnicodeMS+1]ä[/FONT]hlen Sie die Option "InputPanel" aus. 
2. Schieben Sie die Bildschirmtastatur an die gew​​[FONT=ArialUnicodeMS+1]ü[/FONT]nschte Position. 

3. Wenn Sie die Gr[FONT=ArialUnicodeMS+1]öß[/FONT]e ver[FONT=ArialUnicodeMS+1]ä[/FONT]ndern wollen, dr[FONT=ArialUnicodeMS+1]ü[/FONT]cken Sie auf die Schaltfl[FONT=ArialUnicodeMS+1]ä[/FONT]che "Start Resize". 
4. Speichern Sie die neuen Einstellungen mit der Schaltfl[FONT=ArialUnicodeMS+1]ä[/FONT]che "Save". 
5. Schlie[FONT=ArialUnicodeMS+1]ß[/FONT]en Sie die Option mit der Schaltfl[FONT=ArialUnicodeMS+1]ä[/FONT]che bzw. mit der Taste ESC . 
Hinweis 
Um Gr[FONT=ArialUnicodeMS+1]öß[/FONT]e und Position der Bildschirmtastatur korrekt und ausfallsicher zu speichern, 
muss vor dem Speichern die alphanumerische Darstellung gew[FONT=ArialUnicodeMS+1]ä[/FONT]hlt werden.

Beachte den letzten Satz! Sollte es nicht funktionieren, melde dich noch einmal, dann schau ich am Gerät nach.
Gruß Andre






​


----------



## Markus (8 Juni 2006)

danke!
hat geklappt!


----------



## Integer (16 Februar 2007)

Hallo Markus

Habe das gleiche Problem. Möchte die Nummerische grösser machen. Funktioniert, wird aber nicht gespeichert. Auch wenn ich nach der Anleitung von andre vorgehe. Hast du damals noch etwas anderes beachtet, damit die Einstellungen gespeichert wurden?


----------



## matchef (13 Mai 2008)

Markus schrieb:


> danke!
> hat geklappt!


 
Hallo Markus

Ich stehe vor dem gleichen Problem und zwar kann ich die Tastatur  temporär vergrössern aber es wird nicht abgespeichert. Was hast du ausser der Anleitung von oben damals gemacht das die grösse abgespeichert wurde?

Danke für deine Hilfe


Gruss Matchef


----------



## Markus (13 Mai 2008)

ups, erst jetzt gesehen...

ich wüste nicht dass ich noch was gemacht habe.
war wincc flex rt2005 - hat 07 wieder einen bug?

ich habe hier ein projekt wo ich das die nächsten tage testen kann...


----------



## Perfektionist (13 Mai 2008)

ist bei matchef übrigens ein MP277 ...


----------



## matchef (13 Mai 2008)

Nei ich habe momentan immer noch wincc 2005  drauf. 
Wäre aber froh wenn Du mir bei deinem nächsten Projekt nochmals schauen könntest ob vielleicht eine kleinigkeit nicht berücksichtigt wurde.


Danke im vorraus

Gruss Matchef


----------



## Perfektionist (9 Juni 2008)

also, ich hatte heute mal Möglichkeit, mit MP277-10 zu testen (Flex07):
es funktioniert nicht jedes Mal. Ich vermute einen Zusammenhang mit der Position der numerischen Tastatur auf dem Bildschirm, wann sich die Speicherfunktion verweigert.


----------



## Markus (10 Juni 2008)

ich habe an einem mp370 die letzte stunde nix anderes gemacht - ohne erfolg... wer zahlt das den eigentlich?

das ist langsam echt zum kotzen mit diese wincc flexible scheiss!
Wann werden diese unfähigen entwickler endlich wieder irgendwo zum straßenkehren geschickt und fähige leute mit sowas bertraut? die volltrottel die sich die lizenzpolitik ausgedacht haben gleich mit - wir haben hier speziell bei pc runtimes riesen probleme mit den verschieden versionen der kundenanlagen und unseren projektierugsrechnern...

oder noch besser:
WANN KOMMT PROTOOL *7*?!


aber einen vorteil hat das ganze, mir fällt der umstieg zu beckhoff wesentlich leichter... 


//edit
tja es tut einfach so richtig gut sich mal so auszulassen, danach geht gleich viel besser... 
habe es jetzt hinbekommen!

http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/14787643

wichtig ist:

nur die ALPHAnumerische tastatur lässt sich netzausfallsicher speichern!
es macht keinen Sinn auf NUMerisch umzustellen, die wird nach nezt-aus-ein an sowieso an die gespeicherte alphanumerische angepasst.

also nach dem klick auf RESIZE die alphanumerische ändern und nicht umschalten.
danach:

erst "STOP RESIZE"
dann "SAVE"


bei mir war das geheimiss die taste "STOP RESIZE"

also wenn ich der entwickler wäre, dann hätte noch 10 oder 20 weitere tastenkombinationen eingebaut, am besten noch mit zeitüberwachung... *kopfschüttel*

bei protool konnte man das so einstellen das der bediener sich die tastatur so hinziehen konnte wie er das wollte, aber das war wohl für winccflex zu einfach...


----------



## Perfektionist (10 Juni 2008)

also, bei dem MP277, das mein Chef gerade in der Mache hat, da gibt es keinen Start-Resize oder Stopp-Resize-Button. Da gibt es eine Klick-Box im InputPanel "Show-Resize-Button". Der erscheint dann rechts oben an der Bildschirmtastatur und an dem zieht man dann die Größe.
Aussserdem ist mir heute durchaus gelungen, die Größe der numerischen Darstellung netzausfallsicher zu beeinflussen, die passt sich nicht zwangsläufig automatisch der alphanumerischen Tastatur an.
nur, der ganze Mist funktioniert irgendwie widerwillig, eben nicht spontan aufs erste Mal


----------



## Integer (16 Juli 2008)

Also vor ca. 1 Jahr mit Winccflex 2005 und MP277 gelang es mir nie die 10er Tastatur permament in der Grösse zu ändern.
Nun mit Winccflex 2007 und MP377 gings auf anhieb und immer wieder ohne probleme. Mein Verdacht, dass ganze ist vom Panel abhängig und vorallem auch vom Softwarestand des Panels. Hoffe nun, dass es bei neuen MP277 auch problemlos funktioniert. Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.


----------



## Maxl (18 Juli 2008)

Es ist davon auszugehen, dass die Einstellungen in der Windows-Registry abgespeichert werden.
Hatte speziell bei der Installation des VNC-Servers immer wieder Probleme, dass das Passwort in der Registry gespeichert wurde und Power-Off tatsächlich überledt hat.

Bin dann draufgekommen, dass zumindest beim MP277 ein Weg zuverlässig funktioniert:
- Control Panel --> OP
- Button "Save Registry" drücken und Fenster schließen
- Panel neu starten

mfg Maxl


----------

